# Hello, Haunt Forum :)



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey! Just thought I'd say "Hi." This is my first post here, but I'm in no way new to the world of Halloween. I am not a professional, but I do build a home haunt ever year. Nice to meet you guys.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you here


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome! Show off some of your creations, so we can steal the ideas and use them in our haunts!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome to the madness


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I use to have a german shepard named Wolf.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------

